

Float-Tank Therapy: Experiencing Sensory Deprivation - gruseom
http://www.utne.com/mind-body/float-tank-sensory-deprivation-zm0z12mjzros.aspx

======
pwg
Single page link for those who would prefer to read the article whole, instead
of chopped up into three parts:

<http://www.utne.com/print-article.aspx?id=2147492849>

